# Atitool Mem settings?



## vrm4 (Nov 10, 2006)

anybody have advice on mem settings, I can't seem to find much info.
would loosening a few timings give me significant headroom for higher mem oc?


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 10, 2006)

i have always been told to never mess with those.....some of the smartest guys i know say dont mess with that....but like i always say..."wtf do i know"....

good luck, and let us know if you do make changes how the worked for you...


----------



## Frogger (Nov 10, 2006)

depending on the mem chips [1.6 or 2.0] you really don't get a lot of headroom on the 2.0 the are a tad better on the 1.6 ....these [att] will give you a few more Fps  good luck


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 11, 2006)

Frogger, do you feel those settngs will work for either 1.6 or 2.0 mem chips? I'm pretty sure mine are 2.0 as they aren't oc'ing very well, about 535 max.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 11, 2006)

You are lucky to have card that memory timing can be set by software.  My card doesn't allow software memory timing, only by hardware.

I opt not to take a risk for few fps.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Frogger (Nov 11, 2006)

the stock  Memory Clock Speeds of 490MHz (256MB version)2.0
    Fireblade Memory Clock Speeds of 560+MHz (256MB version)1.6
    at 535 yes i would say you can do better..  do you have any extra cooling on card/mem.. ie ram sinks,, replace stock gpu cooler....prob the card is just getting to hot ..what are your temps---stock-idle-oc'ed-idle---stock-with fuzzy cube--oc'ed-with cube.. if your oc'ed temp is getting above 70 then you need more cooling ,and you might then be able to attain higher clock speeds


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't think heat is an issue as of yet, but I will perform the tests this evening and post back, got to get ready for work now.


----------



## Frogger (Nov 11, 2006)

ok will watch later go to costco to work myself


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 12, 2006)

Frogger, ran some tests, 

default w/ modded bios 16 pipe unlocked @ (420/525) idle - 39, load (fuzzy cube) 60
                                          oc profile -  (435/535) idle - 39, load (fuzzy cube) 61

 I was just playing some games w/ my oc profile and after approx 30-40 min exited and temp was 55.
  The system is stable and have been playing Fear Extraction Point, HL-2, BF2, BF2142 and Serious Sam 2 (all of these are demos) no problems, though not all at my monitor max res of 1600x1200.
  Just trying to get some more out of this card and possibly bump up the in game resolutions


----------



## Frogger (Nov 12, 2006)

you should be able to push the core up from 435 to somewhere around 475/500  try 450 and do a artifact test to see temps [with mem at 535] mabe 5/10 min...if temp still under 60 itsh push to 460 and try again ...?? what GPU does ati tool say card has [ie,420,481,480]...435 is a might low but because of core temp of 61 at load extra cooling might help with clocks on core to attain stable speed/temp.. suppect gpu to be 420 but if 480/481 your core clocks can be much higher 

ps try reading this page    this post http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=183947&postcount=2532  note speeds


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 12, 2006)

this card is an R430. Should I try bumping up the memory w/ the modified timings you suggested in previous post?


----------



## Frogger (Nov 12, 2006)

try 450 on the core and do a artifact test to see temps [with mem at 535 moded timing] mabe 5/10 min.. if temps get tooo high bring core back down to 440 [with mem at 535 moded timing] and test result for temps/artifaCTs..don't believe you can get card much higher without added cooling and still have it be stable...core/mem ratio should be tighter to stablize.. if you can get the core up and leave the mem were it is should help greatly with game play.....but with stock cooling it will over heat before you can reach it's limits...luck


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 12, 2006)

450 core w/ modded timings locked up ATItool. will try w/ deault timings and post back.


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 12, 2006)

450 core produced an artifact at 5min, backed down to 445 core and ran artifact free for 11min before i aborted, temp topped out at 60.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 12, 2006)

Frogger, would those settings you posted earlier work on my X800 GTO AGP do you think? My core only does about 410MHz, memory about 525MHz...

What is the risk really like - I've never played with them before because I don't have a clue what to set them to.


----------



## Frogger (Nov 13, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Frogger, would those settings you posted earlier work on my X800 GTO AGP do you think? My core only does about 410MHz, memory about 525MHz...
> 
> What is the risk really like - I've never played with them before because I don't have a clue what to set them to.



jimmy set them up in a profile woth ati tool you can then test them after booting to the stock settings and use them when ever needed... they work fine on my x850[480core/2.0mem] and nobody hsa reported any prob on the whole 800 group of cards [agp/pci-e] with both ram chips [1.6 or 2.0 ns] give them a try see how much you FPS changes  if you have any probs...a simple reboot will reset to bios stocks anyway


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I've narrowed down my limited oc to a weak power supply. My 12v is hovering around 11.4, that is just on the edge of acceptable tolerance, so I'm ps shopping now and will probably add on a zalman vf900 while I'm at it. I was wanting an Ac Silencer rev2 (for the exhaust feature mostly and about $10 cheaper) but the sata ports on my mobo will probably be blocked by it, so I'll go w/ the zalman, performance wise I figure they're darn close.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 13, 2006)

vrm4 said:


> I think I've narrowed down my limited oc to a weak power supply. My 12v is hovering around 11.4, that is just on the edge of acceptable tolerance, so I'm ps shopping now and will probably add on a zalman vf900 while I'm at it. I was wanting an Ac Silencer rev2 (for the exhaust feature mostly and about $10 cheaper) but the sata ports on my mobo will probably be blocked by it, so I'll go w/ the zalman, performance wise I figure they're darn close.


Zalman VF900CU performance is very good.  Use with Arctic Silver 5.  After few weeks performance is  .

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Frogger (Nov 13, 2006)

I run the zalman cu moded it to the ati plug [only runs at 7volts but i have full fan control with ati tool] card rarely goes above 55c at 571/591 with men tweeks don't forget to clean the ram chips so the thermal pads stick real good,go easy with the AS5 the size of a grain of rice wiil usually do F


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 20, 2006)

installed new power supply (sunbeam NUUO 450), did help my oc slightly, got it up to 445/545, up from 435/535. I still haven't messed w/ the mem timings anymore, though i think it would be reasonable to assume that loosening them shoild give a better memory o/c. The last timing you suggested must have been too tight for my memory as it's already oc'd a bit. what settings would you suggest to loosen if any?


----------



## Frogger (Nov 20, 2006)

with the clocks on page 1 try seting the TRP to 6 or 7 se if the helps with the oc


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 20, 2006)

will test tonight after work, thanks Frogger


----------

